# Collinite 476S or Collinite 915 Marque D'elegance



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi all,coming to the bottom of my 476s tin,woz thinking of changing over to 915!could any of you clap's tell me the difference's between the two?


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Nothing other than 915 has more carnuba content and 476 will last longer.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

How longer will 476 last comparing to 915, three weeks tops i assume.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Comeon guys, whats up with everyone on here, lets step up this thread.....


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

There's nothing else to add really as Will-S has said it all tbh, it's then down to your personal prefrence,
915 gives a nice gloss and 476 is glassy in finish and more durable.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

915 isn't that much less durable, its what i will buy when my 476 is empty put it that way after seeing it last plenty of time on my mates daily driver


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I think 915 has more carnauba content, 476 might have the extra bit of edge on the durability factor, really there needs to be a test on here, one bonnet wearing 915 and the over side 476, and see which performs the best.

I think there will not be much difference between the look of both on a car paint, specially whens it been machine corrected.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> I think 915 has more carnauba content, 476 might have the extra bit of edge on the durability factor, really there needs to be a test on here, one bonnet wearing 915 and the over side 476, and see which performs the best.
> 
> I think there will not be much difference between the look of both on a car paint, specially whens it been machine corrected.


Very true, the differences will be pretty much un-noticeable but the durability on 476 will have the edge IMO.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Dan J said:


> Very true, the differences will be pretty much un-noticeable but the durability on 476 will have the edge IMO.


Cheers mate for agreeing with me, i love the feeling lol.....

I'm on the ball today lol.....


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Simon after using a whole tin nearly of 476s im shocked you want to try anything else as you must like it but if you want a change You could always try 845


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I assume 845 is easier to use, specially in the winter months.... due to its liquid flow content, its not a hard wax.

If you wanted a change, why not go for the fk1000, looks very promising.... i would love to try that sealant.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

476 was is my favourite. 845 can be harder to use given its liquid form people tend to apply to much (including) me when i first tried it. so just like 476, 845 must be applied very very thinly:thumb:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

chillly said:


> Simon after using a whole tin nearly of 476s im shocked you want to try anything else as you must like it but if you want a change You could always try 845


Hi mate yeah love it,just wanted to try another wax in the collinite range mate :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd give 845 a try mate. Currently got it on mine and the alloys, it's really easy to apply and buff off.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> I assume 845 is easier to use, specially in the winter months.... due to its liquid flow content, its not a hard wax.
> 
> If you wanted a change, why not go for the fk1000, looks very promising.... i would love to try that sealant.


845 is very easy to use and very economical, and also very nice to apply and remove in the cooler winter temps.

I love fk1000 for sealing rims but not on body work as it lacks lustre IMO,
The durability of it is very good too, I look after a bmw on a regular basis which had fk1000 applied to the rims last christmas and I've recently done a winter protection on it and the fk is still present and doing its job, the owner has even commented through out the year how much cleaner the wheels are staying and how much easier they are to clean when she does clean them.
It's the only rim sealant I use currently.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

All Collinite. Waxes are very very good IMO . You won't go wrong with any of them. I use 476, 845and 915 depending on time and car. If under pressure for time I use 845. Love the collinites!


----------

